# Making a side business on home roasting?



## bbabel (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone tried turning home roasting into selling and had any luck with it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think many members have idly dreamed about it from time to time and a few have even made the jump to commercial roasting.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

I have definitely considered it, but until I can get a roast consistency that I am happy with and that I can produce time and time again I think it will remain a pipe dream 😊


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

You could say it's my part-time job / hobby. Got full time work and I roast as a side business gradually building up. Start local with friends and family. I gave away coffee to friends and family (although my family were happy to buy) for while to see what they thought and get feedback. Be open about the feedback. Takes a lot of effort to get going.

Consistency is interesting at time. I use Artisan for profiling, read books, experiment. Nothing will come instantly so you've got to prepare for the long haul.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@bbabel It's a pretty crowded market place out there. so you need to figure out how to get a slice of the pie. I got a toe-hold through 1)posting on the "marketplace" at work (1k+ members of staff), 2)local farmers market 3)local school fair (where I sold mainly coffee beverages made with my beans, so was a reasonable promotional opportunity).

Retail is unpredictable and fickle, while a lot of cafes have been locked into supply and equipment contracts by "the big boys".

Not easy, takes time (and money) - not just in roasting good coffee, but running the business side as well.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Think I will be posting questions about "Farmers Market" since I have booked in for 6 this year (covid allowing).


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A roaster I use started that way. Themselves, family, friends. Not sure when farmer's market kicked in but believe that they still do the same one which is local to them. Then went to Turkey and bought a roaster at some point. Have bought more since and also found a suitable property.

 They don't claim to be fresh roasters in the usual sense. They roast several times a week as needed. Then there is things like attending great taste award thingies and keeping an eye on what is going on in the coffee world.


----------

